# Hopra Nats - Unlimited Championship History



## gforcz1 (Sep 24, 2008)

_* 

Since 1987



1987 - Steve Engler - Jackson, Michigan

1988 - Steve Engler - Jackson, Michigan

1989 - Bob Colleran - Bedford, Pennsylvania

1990 - Bob Dame - Agwam, Massachussets

1991 - Scott Terry - Denver, Colorado

1992 - Scott Terry - Jackson, Michigan

1993 - Tony Porcelli Sr. - Bedford, Pennsylvania

1994 - Tony Porcelli Sr.- Jackson, Michigan

1995 - Tony, Porcelli Sr. - Milwaulkee, Wisconsin

1996 - Scott Terry - East Windsor, Conneticuit

1997 - Tony Porcelli Sr. - Canton, Ohio

1998 - Tony Porcelli Sr. - Jackson, Michigan

1999 - Tony Porcelli Sr. - Jackson, Michigan

2000 - Tony Porcelli Sr. - Elk Grove, Illinois

2001 - Scott Terry - Mokena, Illinois

2002 - Tony Porcelli Sr. - Milwaulkee, Wisconsin

2003 - Stacy Groves - Milwaulkee, Wisconsin

2004 - Scott Terry - Detroit, Michigan

2005 - Scott Terry - Davenport, Iowa

2006 - Tony Porcelli Sr. - Canton, Ohio

2007 - Tanner Schultz - Indiana

2008 - Scott Terry - Milwaulkee, Wisconsin

2009 - Tony Porcelli Sr. - Milwaulkee, Wisconsin

2010 - Tony Porcelli Sr. - Strongville, Ohio



If my numbers are correct with what I have above, Tony is Leading with 11 to Scott w 7 Wins I dont think Anyone will surpass them, Thats Amazing !!!

Tony Porcelli Sr.'s 

Slottech Cheetah 












































Scott Terry's 

Thor



































*_


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Congrats on your 2003 Nats win Stacy, what was your setup back then? 

-Robbie


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

those chasis are absolutely scarey lookin ! so thats what a full blown race chassis looks like.cuz of the speed that these things go i,ll bet an orange or flo green or yellow body is the color of choice just sos you can see,em!


----------



## gforcz1 (Sep 24, 2008)

roffutt said:


> Congrats on your 2003 Nats win Stacy, what was your setup back then?
> 
> -Robbie


*Thanks Robbie all slottech, 33 arm 8 x27 gears 11 thou p/up springs, 9 thou motor br springs, 325 fronts, I think 445 rears? and a lot adrenanaline and sometimes I think about it, It feels like I'm Trackside again.

I miss it for sure its like a Drug to me can't get enough need more and more each time !!!*


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> i,ll bet an orange or flo green or yellow body is the color of choice just sos you can see,em


some of the guys have a bright flor tap they stick on as well!

But if you A.D.D like me, it does not matter!:freak:

I was at 1 race and I had a bright orange body, as i am racing i see a very bright flor green body, so i watch that for a bit! LOL


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

This years unlimited race at the HOPRA NATS should feature some new technology never raced before. Always great to see the latest cutting edge stuff in this race. You are gonna have to show up in Ashland Ma. to get a first look.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

new tech needs to be available to all racers through what kind of venues for how long before the race?


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Alpink--- in unlimited racing anything goes as long as it fits the tech block and is not dangerous to marshalls or other drivers. No rules regarding availability.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

While these look to be bullet fast, they look somewhat manufactured compared to the one's I remember from a few years earlier.

Where are the vertical side rail cars w/ three and four sets of Neo's or the white machined nylatron block chassis?

Anyone else remember these?


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

SCJ--- the carbon fibre vertical rail cars were the ones I inventd and pioneered. At one time they were winning by huge margins so Larry Cariglio and I got together with a machinist friend and began to make kits for anyone interested in building one. The white nylatron car chassis were pionered by the HOST guys mainly. As speeds escalated everything about the cars needed to be more bulletproof and the chassis evolved to accomadate the stress.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pictures Please

Boosted


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Boosted-- here's some pics for you!

http://s2.excoboard.com/The_Speed_Zone/108763/662617


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

neo, thanks for that explanation.
really unlimited then!
is there a common formula most guys are using to build?
or are there numerous styles using different chassis, magnets, arms, gear sets, electrical? etc?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

readily available unlimited cars

Slottech cheetah (dedicated unlimited)
thor (dedicated unlimited) hard to find available to buy
hammer (dedicated unlimited) hard to find available to buy

can be upgraded to unlimited

wizzard p3 (can order as unlimited from wizzard)
Tyco
G3


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the pics where cool

it was at the 2000 nats that I last saw a scratch built unlimited


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dental Bungee Theory...LMAO...Love it!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool stuff!!! No brass???


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, Very coo cars


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i just spied out the pics that boosted requested...and wow those are some crazy chassis!!! most of all i like the arms and gears and especially the way the shoes are turned around backwards(looks like a great idea). humm brass crown gears with an allenhead to secure it to the axel!!.those chassis look like it,ll take a long time to build one. it,s kinda cool to see where ho chassis tech is heading. nice job on all of ,em!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Fun part of this class is the: if you can imagine it, you can attempt to build it, then see if its fast and will survive the brutal pace and crashes that happen in this racing.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Also following your car is a challenge-- its like racing a slotcar size beam of light.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

neorules said:


> Boosted-- here's some pics for you!
> 
> http://s2.excoboard.com/The_Speed_Zone/108763/662617


Neo-

That's the ones I'm talking about.......now that is unlimited!!

I saw these vertical side wall chassis pull the steel rail rigth out of the plastic track.....part of the reason you don't see plastic track much at big time races IMHO.

I have a Nylatron chassis around here somewhere I fabricated after seeing some at 3D's Hobby in Detroit! They had the first plastic track I saw where they epoxied in ALL joints, seams and voids between track pieces then sanded it smooth and put in a continuous rail to make it even smoother.



Here is a tip......DON'T get in the way of these cars while corner marsheling, you will loose a finger! :thumbsup:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm Not sure if it was continuos rail, but it was epoxied in the joints and had the rails glued in. I had many a winternationals battle on that track.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

New magnets in the house---- building commences.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Seeing unprecedented numbers on the gauss readings and downforce breakaway readings. Can't wait to get arms in and try them on the track!!!


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Mike King was afraid to ask so he commissioned me to ask. He wanted to know what an Unlimited car was and if it meant that you can have an Unlimited amount of your cars on the track all at once????

Check back for the answer Mike.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Rick--- not sure if you'll be able to collect that comission-- yew spel two ghud.
Just think of an unlimited car as a car that doesn't believe in self imposed limits.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Saw the finals on FB.... awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

This years HOPRA Neo MOD/Unlimited track:thumbsup:http://www.hopra.net/2013Nationals2.htm

TK


----------

